# can we cut 12mm in one pass hsd 4.5kw spindle at 1200mm/min



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello friends need help on how deep we can cut.
I own a techno hd series cnc router with hsd 4.5kw spindle.

I want to know can i cut 12mm mdf in one pass with 3mm end mill at a jog speed if 1200mm/min.

Thank you any reply is deeply appreciated.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

That would be really pushing it with a 3mm bit. I have a hard time cutting .25 MDF without breaking a 3mm bit


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I have no problem cutting 12mm mdf at 1900mm/min with a 3mm bit.

I do it all day long with no issues.

Techno LC 4896 with 3hp spindle. My machine is lighter duty than your HD series.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

fixtureman said:


> That would be really pushing it with a 3mm bit. I have a hard time cutting .25 MDF without breaking a 3mm bit


What spindle speed are you turning? 
With a 3mm bit (1/8") you should be spinning it at 18000 rpm and between 70 and 85 ipm feed speed without issue.

I cut 1/2" thick Corian at 65 to 70 ipm with a 1/8" bit at 18000 when I have tight tolerances with nested parts for high yield/profit. No breakage.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

*need urgent reply friends.*

Guys need yo cut 9 mm mdf fast as i can need to know what the max feerate i can use to cut 9mm mdf.

Currently iam cutting at 2400mm/min at spindle speed 9000rpm 
Hsd 4.5kw.

Need to cut more quickly.

Iam cutting geometrical desgin on a 122cm x 244cm.sheet.


----------

